# Incredible video of doe with a fawn



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

This just came in from a friend in Canada 




Warning: Doe with fawn beats up dog that gets too close.


----------



## DAWG (Oct 23, 2009)

Cool video thanks for sharing.


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

*This is not a cool video!*

*Nature at it's most violent with No Warning!*

Actually, about the most disturbing thing I've seen in a while. A *little* warning would have been nice.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Naw, nature is much more violent than that. Interesting video, thanks for sharing.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

The poor dog is minding his own business and gets blindsided by an irate female. Reminds me of real life.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

i really like the first half of this.

We have a lot of deer where we live and our backyard is one of their favorite handouts. We also have 2 dogs who will, on occasion try to scare the deer away. I'm going to be a little more careful about letting the dogs out when there are deer in the yard - especially when there are new fawns around.

FYI - Almost immediately after birth, the doe will take the fawn away from the birth site and hide the fawn in tall grass. This is because the birth site has a scent and the fawn, by itself, does not. The fawn will remain still in the grass all day until it's mother returns. I have taken up close pictures of these fawns in their first day of life. Maybe that was not such a good idea.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

if that were my dog that deer would be my venison and a nice trophy above the fireplace


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

I guess I need to explain my previous post a little better. *Topamax*, I have nothing against your putting this video up, it is very unique, to say the least. What I have a problem with is the way it is presented. Incredible video of doe with a fawn. What animal lover can resist? Then the vid starts and there's the fawn, with a cat. A cat? Didn't know there was a cat involved. Huh. OK… then the cat starts to exhibit behaviour I've seen from one of my cats (with baby squirrels). So far, really, really, cute.

That's my whole problem, there is no warning at all. As I've seen before, a lot of people show their kids these posts, and there is a certain amount of trust given to this site that is not given to others. Once you start watching that video, you can't unwatch it.

My comment above was meant to *WARN* others who may not wish to see the natural viciousness a mother may display when she thinks her offspring are in danger.

JMHO


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Why was the dog either NOT on a leash, chained in the back yard, or at least behind a tall (dog-proofed) fence? The lady yelling at her dog in the video had no qualms about having her unrestrained dog out on a public street (unlawful in nearly all cities/communities) and was "surprised" that a deer would protect it's young? I wouldn't doubt that this same lady has her dog crap in MY yard so she doesn't have to pick it up.

Sympathy for the dog, sure. Sympathy for the owner, NONE.


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks for the warnings and the general idea of what happens in the video. 
I think I'll pass on watching it.


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks, Mary Anne, I was beginning to think I was a bit of a schmuck.


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

Wow, that is a pretty cool video, it show you how much a mother will defend her young. Nailbanger if that video is the most disturbing thing you have seen you must not watch the news. i live in the mountains and my dogs have enough sense to stay away from the wild life, that dog just learned a hard lesson. And Mark you cannot tell me that if you lived in a neighborhood with houses that close that you would open fire, they would arrest you fast. No warning needed that video is not that bad.


----------



## LateNightOwl (Aug 13, 2009)

*nailbanger2*
No, you're not a schmuck - and neither is topamaxsurvivor. Some people just see nature as nature.

However, it sounds like this is clearly a video that would upset me on many levels: animals getting hurt and people stupidly careless with their pets.

*richgreer*
I have never had the privilege of encountering a newborn fawn. I am sure it would be a moving experience.


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

Roper: nope, don't watch the news, I don't care what comes on at 11. If you read my post, it says "in a while". And you better ask Mary Anne if a warning was needed, I wish I had had one, can't speak about the other 19,000 or so members and thier families. Have a great day.


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

come on you cannot tell me your going to loss sleep or have nightmares over this video, it is nature ,pure and simple, the survival of the fittest . i have seem worse photos of guys getting hurt on this site. Maybe if more people watched this video they would know how dangerous ALL wild animals are.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Mothers protect there young, the mother I'm sure perceived the dog as she would a wolf.


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

No, I'm not going to lose sleep at all. I, also, have seen worse photos. I especially like it when they put a *warning* about the graphic nature in the title of the thread. I even look at most of them to remind myself of what can, and does, happen around tools. All people should know wild animals are just that, wild.

As I stated before, I, personally, have no problem with the video. I also agree that dog should have been under control. For that matter, so should the cat. The *only* problem I have is there was no warning, and I took care of that (I hope) with my first post.

Listen, if you read back, I've already stated it's a one of a kind post. I never got on my judges robe and berated Topamax for posting it. I just figured that some might not want to see it based on my first impression of what the vid was about.

I'm not going to have nightmares, but I can envision a scenario where a young kid looking at a completely safe woodworking site with his dad clicks on "Incredible video of doe with fawn" and watches the first part and doesn't foresee what is coming next. Will he (or she) have nightmares? Who knows, but do you think it's possible the parent may not want his child to see this? It's at least possible. It's not as if I blocked access to the vid, I just warned people. As I said, have a great day.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Quite a video…thanks for posting.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

WARNING:

Soylent Green is people!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

I didn't like seeing that dog get hurt, nevertheless I did learn about how dangerous that mother can be when protecting her young, and I think that is a potentially valuable lesson for young people and adults alike. How young and perhaps how sensitive is the question parents need to answer when it concerns their children.


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

That's all I'm saying, Mike.


----------



## DanCo (Jun 19, 2010)

Good video. It was shown on CNN Friday on the Rick Sanchez show. I think he called it los fotos del dia. My brother was attacked in the woods here in eastern Texas by a doe in a simular situation. I didn't see it happen but he sure was freaked out when he got to the truck, and had a couple of good scrapes.


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

i gotta agree with nailbanger..Small warning would have been cool. But how about the clown that keeps videoing instead of trying to help the dog..Kook


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

That clown did the smart thing; stay out of it )

Sorry folks, I never gave it a second though. That is the way it showed up and the way I posted it. Guess that is the difference between country raised with expericence in this sort of thing and knowing what to expect and urban raised. I half way expected the doe to run the cat off. It didn't surprise me when she tried to run the dog off. Too bad the dog didn't have the sense to run.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

When I was about 10, my dad sent me to the corner pasture to get the cows at milking time. It was a little over a quarter mile from the barnyard. That corner so far out was in pasture because the irrigation runs were short and the corner was hard to handle machinery in, so dad put it in pasture; no machinery and flood it and forget the water ;-)

We had Holsteins. Average cow was 1500 to 1800 pounds. Hazel had given birth to a calf that day in the pasture. All the cows were quite docile, but not quite tame enough to pet and play with. I guessed the calf was only 2 or 3 hours old when we started for the barnyard. Things went normal for about 200 yards. Hazel and the calf sort of lagged to the end of the herd. I was pushing them a bit to keep up. All of a sudden, she wheeled around and started towards me! I ducked under the fence which was only a single strand of electric wire.

I waited a few minutes and tried to start her and the calf again. She didn't want any part of that ;-) I walked along through the hay field for a ways and caught up with the rest of the cows. Hazel and the calk stayed right there. When I got to the house, I told my dad that Hazel had a calf and how she was acting. He told me to go back and bring her and the calf to the barnyard. I told him I wasn't going back because I could get her to come. She was going to run me over if I tried. Dad said, OK, I'll go get them.

I went on about feeding the calves and doing my other chores. I look out that way. I saw dad had saddled up a horse to go get her and the calf ;-)


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

Sorry, wasn't trying to stir anything up, cool?


----------



## chuck66 (Aug 21, 2009)

Wow, I had no idea a deer would do that. Which brings me to my next question: has a deer ever done that to a human?


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

Oh yeah. I don't know if I can find it, but I'll try.


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

It wasn't that hard to find. Gotta love the irony in this. *Warning, use your own judgement, violent.*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I know several people who have been in tight spots with deer. They were hunting and alost got the worst end of the deal )


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Chuck, deer do that to people all the time…usually after they have come through the windshield. 8^O Words to the wise, Nature is red of tooth and claw, or hoof, or …


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Same video….a little more in depth (and in English).

I got a real kick out of the guys 'breath freshener'! "It tastes pretty bad" he says…...YA THINK?!?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I'm not stirred, just teling one of my tales ;-))


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks for the video nailbanger, i can not believe the dumbass hunter really throw his weapon, just to funny.


----------



## chuck66 (Aug 21, 2009)

"while the wife continues to shoot the video" ... I'm still laughing.


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

Must not have seen Avatar, Roper.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

That guy is lucky to be alive.


----------

